# Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto Cigar Review - Stellar Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Picked up a 5-pack from an auction for $2 each. A few weeks rest and these are stellar! Incredible construction, tight, slow burning and a perfec...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Intenso Robusto Cigar Review - Stellar Cigar


----------

